# New Chick in the Empty Nest



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

We have the 5 year old Grand with us for this school year.

Mom is finishing up her degree and the only places she could afford in Austin were in less than desirable school districts.

For those who were following the tooth fairy saga...yes...the same kid.

The first 6 weeks has been reached and we had to cash out a CD to pay for.... supplies (funny...why do they need 4 boxes of tissues all at once?)...uniforms (including certain shoes and knee sox)....fees for computer ear buds and another pair of shoes (to protect her precious ankles) for the playground....lunch box (no cartoon characters and no paper sacks as they are all over good planet stewardship))...paper sacks(????) for the weekly puppet project (supposedly this is to keep a good handle on her emotional growth but I suspect something much more sinister is in play here)...school pix and lets not forget the fundraiser (we bought 5 12 oz tubs of cookie dough @17 bucks a pop for the minimum required to "win" a raspa party with the principle (lots of Hispanics in the district so we don't say snow cone lol).

And that was just for the school.

Have received flyers to join karate, soccer, cheerleader and gymnastics classes and a "small donation" to buy the music "leader" a baby shower gift.

Being too young for 4H we let her join the "baby" Girl Scouts which has no fee but I know what is coming up down the road (altho IMO you get bang for your buck later in life).

Of course we opened her an account for the lunch room but they feed this age @ 10 am.

She has just had breakfast so of course most of it gets thrown out.

Don't get me wrong....it is not all about the Benjamins.

More of a how do families with more than one kid do all that and still buy groceries?

Why do they not spread this out over a wider time span?

Her teacher completely agrees with me (could this be because I am the only "parent" who signed up to help her so she can have a home life?).

I have chatted with the counselor and principle and ....nothing.

School board meeting soon and you can bet your sweet buns imma gonna be there.

mimi

OBTW....she was the only kid in her class who had snow cones /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif with the principle.

m.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I recognize this situation and am completely familiar with those kind of bills. For my kids all of that plus tuition! But I have boys so the after school activities tend toward sports. We completely forgot to budget for tutors and transportation, which was a costly surprise. 

Since she is a girl... Start saving a little each week for the wedding!

It's all worth it, though. I wouldn't have life any differently!!!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the perspective shift.

What the hey it is only for this short amt of time we will be her sun and moon.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

These people never stop do they?

Last nite was the "family reading social".

Connected to the (first) book fair the kids were encouraged to wear a costume representing their fave fairy tale and show up at 5pm with a grownup.

Or maybe just a checkbook or debit card...grownup optional?

Altho I got a text from her teacher the Kid was blissfully unaware until library time yesterday.

She got in the car all excited, waving around this hundred dollar wish list /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif that included a Star Wars picture book (more like a coffee table book as the sticker price was almost $40) and a couple of other "boy" choices (yes I asked and she had help from a boy from the 5th grade lol) along with the usual Disney princesses and temp tattoo choice featuring the Shopkins.

Had to crush her dreams (the fisherman and myself have been under the weather) and it took an Amazon shopping session to quiet the sobbing.

TGIF !!

We swing thru McD's every Friday for a Happy Meal (her) and chocolate dipped vanilla cone (medium size...for me).

Nothing gets in our way on Fridays.

She could have gotten frowny faces every day but when the last day of the school week rolls around...she and I hit that drive thru.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

OBTW...

For those of you who never ever darken the McD's drive thru window...

The formula for their dip cones is far superior to the one used by the Dairy Queen chain (the only place I can compare to).

More of a pronounced chocolate flavor.

Bittersweet ?

If you have a weeks worth of saturated fat saved up and are craving something sweet, I highly recommend giving it a whirl.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Only 3 more days until "graduation".

The little royal purple cap and gown (complete with gold tassel) arrived all bunched up in the bottom of her (Shopkin's) backpack.

Horribly wrinkled and of a fabric I have never seen but hey...what should I expect for "only" eighteen bucks?

Sent it to the cleaners as am terrified to get within 5 feet of the thing with an iron.

The instructions suggested the "cool" setting and am looking forward to see how many kids have iron shaped burns on the back lol.

Speaking of the backpack.

Unimaginably durable cheap plastic thing held up for the entire year.

Happy surprise.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My only regret is not keeping an actual journal of this sweet time.

Do have bits and pieces... including what I have noted here.

Prolly plenty for a scrapbook...I will print everything out and give it a go.

She can display it on her wedding memory table along with the pix of her in the bluebonnet fields.

A southern thing...along with the embarrassing video of the lovely couple growing up.

The fisherman of course never wants that day to come....I only pray I am not too deaf to enjoy it.

Kids...listen to your elders when they warn re the loud music ruining your hearing.

Damn if it is not true.

Good times tho and totally worth it.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Carry on...

mimi

Yes @ChefBillyB ... feeling a bit melancholy this morning.

m.


----------

